# Several guppy fry questions



## mliscool2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

My female guppy just gave birth to about 26 guppy fry yesterday. I have some questions to ask:

1. I heard that mature guppies will eat the fry, so I separate them. When can I release the fry from its net and let it live with the big guppies.

2. When can I stop feeding the guppy fry its fry food and feed it guppy food.

3. Do I have to separate the female after it gave birth to the fry and feed it special food?

Thanks.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

1) when they are at least bigger than other fishe's mouth and big enough not to get sucked in by the filter (assuming you have other than sponge filter in your main tank)

2) i've never given my fry "fry food", i just smash the original flakes. Basically, you'll know when they can eat larger bites. Dont worry.

3) As far as I know, no, it's not necessary.


----------

